# Leifmans Goudenband



## tipsy_mcstagger (13/4/07)

Anybody have a clue how to put together a Goudenband Clone??


----------



## kook (14/4/07)

Pick up a copy of Wild Brews 

You've timed it well, as the WYeast Roselare blend is one of the current VSS strains available at the moment. Roy isn't keeping it in stock though, you'll need to pre-order it (i've ordered a pack on its way).

Check out the recent thread on here about Flanders Red, as Goudenband would be very similar, just with more darker cara malts.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/07)

tipsy_mcstagger said:


> Anybody have a clue how to put together a Goudenband Clone??



LOL!!! You aim high! :blink: If you find out, tell me I'll tell the world and we'll all know... What a lovely drop. :wub: 

If you read Wildbrews it would appear that all those Flanders yeasts seem to originate from Rodenbach (read; Roselare) ... Such a strumpety tart of a yeast. I got a smack pack sitting there awaiting my decision. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (14/4/07)

I just checked out the VSS strains on the Wyeast website. They have the Farmhouse ale as well. How do you go about pre-ordering them? and where from?

Not that I am an expert on bret character but the goudenband isnt sour at all. I am surprised thery us brett yeast.


----------



## kook (14/4/07)

Roy at TWOC in Bibra Lake can order them in for you.

Goudenband is a blend of young brown ale, and old soured brown ale. The longer you age that bottle, the more sour character will start to come through.


----------



## tipsy_mcstagger (14/4/07)

cheers, I will ring Roy. 

Wild bres is on its way thanks to amazon.com


----------



## brendanos (14/4/07)

Roy's away on business and I think he just recieved his latest wyeast order, so you could wait for him to get back or leave your order with one of his daughters for the next lot.


----------



## neonmeate (14/4/07)

there was a "clone" recipe for this in wheeler and protz but it was a complete joke ... perhaps the grist was accurate though. don't have the book to hand, anyone?

you could always just do a sourmash and then ferment it with a normal yeast, if you don't want to wait centuries for the souring bugs to work in secondary... it won't evolve the same way though.

not that i would advise you try this at home but in one of my recent beers (historical porter) i was forced through extenuating circumstances to leave the runoff from the mash sitting there for 6 days without boiling... i went ahead and brewed with it anyway and after a good boil to kill everything the wort had a really strong lactic sourness.. yum. i did add brett to that anyway, which interacts with the lactic acid somehow i think...


----------



## kook (14/4/07)

brendanos said:


> Roy's away on business and I think he just recieved his latest wyeast order, so you could wait for him to get back or leave your order with one of his daughters for the next lot.



He answered the phone for me today? :blink: 



> not that i would advise you try this at home but in one of my recent beers (historical porter) i was forced through extenuating circumstances to leave the runoff from the mash sitting there for 6 days without boiling... i went ahead and brewed with it anyway and after a good boil to kill everything the wort had a really strong lactic sourness.. yum. i did add brett to that anyway, which interacts with the lactic acid somehow i think...



Sounds like an interesting idea  How is that one coming along?


----------



## benno1973 (15/4/07)

kook said:


> He answered the phone for me today?



He was away. I think he's now back for a couple of days, and then off to the US.


----------



## neonmeate (15/4/07)

kook said:


> Sounds like an interesting idea  How is that one coming along?



or retrospective idea, one of those ideas that you only get by accident...
it's tasting great! i love sourness in porters. it immediately reminded me of burton bridge porter, which i really like - powdery chocolate and fruity tanginess at once.


----------



## sinkas (13/1/08)

Anyone get to a recipe on this topic?

Would reculturing the dregs form the bottle be ok for primary ferment?


----------

